# Nissan Specialist Needed: Chicago area



## techforsale (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi. I am in need of a Nissan Specialist to work on my 1995 Nissan Pathfinder. It has a problem that has persisted for over two years now. I will explain it below.

1995 Nissan Pathfinder XE

The truck has had a starter problem since October 2001. At first the starter would not turn over to spark the engine to start turning. The starter would just click when the key was turned. After about 3-4 tries you could get the truck started, but sometimes it would not start at all. If it didn't start I would have to wait about an hour or two until it would start again.

This problem gradually got worse so I took it to the Nissan dealer where I had purchased it. They installed a new starter. It worked perfectly for about the next 6 months until the problem returned. Again the clicking came back with the same symptoms described above. I was able to get it started most of the time but after another 8 months of ignorning the problem the starter finally died.

I took it to the same Nissan dealer again to explaing the problem was back. They suggested I replace the starter again but this time I persisted that they inspect other things that may be causing the starter to fail. While my truck was at the dealer someone broke into it and stole my stereo and amp. The dealer refused to accept responsibility for the theft so I had the truck towed to a mechanic recommended by my friend.

This last mechanic recommended a rebuild of the starter as it was less expensive. At this point I was open to trying anything so I Ok'd the rebuild. The mechanic also found a problem with the Nissan security system that may be causing the problem. They bypassed the security system as I wasn't even using it anyway. When I picked the truck up the next week it was starting great.

Three weeks passed without a hitch. I drove the truck as I normally would to school, but not to work. Then I went to drive the truck after it had been sitting overnight, maybe 10 hours of sitting. The truck would not start again and the clicking was all that occurred.

At this point I am left with two choices; taking the lemon law route or having a Nissan specialist take a look at my truck. I'd rather have the specialist look at it as up to till now I've only had dealer mechanics with nissan expertise take a look at it.

If this specialist is you or someone you know that is in the Chicago area I would be very interested in talking with them. If they are out of the area and have some suggestions that I should look at please respond as well. I'm preparing a report with image scans of all the documents I have for the work that's been done so that will help.

Thanks.

Brennan
[email protected]
312.804.4482(mention Nissan)


----------



## piscorpio (May 4, 2004)

I would be interested in finding a Nissan specialist in the Chicago area as well.


----------



## piscorpio (May 4, 2004)

Does everyone do their own mechanical work here? Maybe just a slow section of the forum? Ah well, back to lurking I go.


----------



## AltimatSE-R (Jul 24, 2002)

Its just a bad ground. You can confirm this by clamping a jumper cable from your negative battery terminal to the case of the starter.


----------



## piscorpio (May 4, 2004)

Doh! Still no specialist refferal!


----------

